
SpaceX launching Seattle office, recruiting squadrons of Microsoft engineers - mdturnerphys
http://www.geekwire.com/2014/spacex-launching-seattle-area-office-recruiting-squadrons-microsoft-engineers
======
jmcguckin
Holy Crap! Software written by MS engineers powers the SpaceX rockets? I'm
moving into my basement...

Does that mean that SpaceX is powered by WinCE?

